# Too Hot?



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Opinion: I have probably run 40/50 Derby's in my life and never had a temperature issue. Sunday is my pups first Derby and the temp is forecast to be 93,sunny hot and very humid. Too hot to run? Thoughts?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know, I've run a really hot derby before. The judges were pretty mindful of the heat and tried to do the order of series to help with the heat. Meaning there was only a quick first series with land the rest had water in it. There were pools with ice water to use as you were waiting to run and afterwards. I made sure I had lots of ways to help proof stay cool like fans blowing and stuff. No pups overheated. I say you just go and evaluate it then.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Opinion: I have probably run 40/50 Derby's in my life and never had a temperature issue. Sunday is my pups first Derby and the temp is forecast to be 93,sunny hot and very humid. Too hot to run? Thoughts?


That's pretty hot, but I presume that is the predicted high for the day, in which case it will happen in the late afternoon ... there's a pretty good chance that the Derby will be over before the high is reached. Also, I would hope that the judges aren't simpletons and will take the temperature into consideration when setting up the tests (the field trial committee can have great influence when dogs' safety is concerned, so it could be called on if a test is not appropriate for the weather conditions). 

Running a test when it's hot is only part of the problem, with two additional issues being (i) transportation from the trial to home and (ii) just sitting around waiting to run, or for callbacks, or for the next series, or etc. As to the latter point, if the area is devoid of shade, I'd be hesitant to go or, at least, be prepared to leave if the stake doesn't get over early (admittedly, that'll be tough to do if you're winning ...).

UPDATE: I just looked at the judges, although I don't personally know them, one has a fair amount of experience so he should know what he's doing.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

According to the hourly forecast it should hit 90 around 1pm. I am checking with some people on the ground situation that I trust. I know the judges, one of them very well and a friend. I have a outside kennel in the truck (not your typical golden set up) but the wife is going and we can always have her in the truck with the AC on if needed. I am not worried about leaving etc as this is her first Derby and there will be many more. I am just a little sensitive, I had a female lab overheat on me years ago that was pretty scary. Thanks, I will probably decide 3am Sunday morning.


----------

